# Ectomorph Needs Help To Gain



## Ectoblues (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi All ,

I'm an ectomorph needing help for a meal plan for gains. My profile is 5ft 8' and 118-120 LBS.

My Goal is to be 162 LBS and 7-8 % Body fat in which i need to achieve - GAIN 0.3 LBS. OF BODY FAT and
GAIN 43.3 LBS. OF LEAN BODY MASS

Besides for my daily meals ,I have put together a shake that consists of :

3cup Fat-Free Milk
270 Calories
36g Carbs
24g Protein

1cup Oats
340 Calories
7g Fat
59g Carbs
12g Protein

2tbsp Natural PB
190 Calories
16g Fat
6g Carbs
8g Protein

2s ON whey
260 Calories
2g Fat
4g Carbs
48g Protein

1160 Calories
105g Carbs 48%
25g Fat 11%
92g Protein 41%

My MACROS need to be:
Carbs: 239 G per day.

Protein: 159 G per day.

Fats: 59 G per day.

Total need to be=calories 2119

Please could someone help or advise me on a meal plan or if im on the right track the ECTO struggle is REAL Thanks


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Why fat free milk? You need all cals you can get. Put 2-3tablespoons of flaxoil or something similair. Get in the game son.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know all about the Ecto struggle. Oats,pasta,peanut butter,eggs,whole milk,extra virgin olive oil,dried fruit,minced beef,cereal,nuts


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Assuming your current aim is to gain weight I'm pretty sure you need to be eating more than 2119 kcal per day. My guess is you may have used a calculator that estimates BMR but not then multiplied it by an activity multiplier to give your total energy needs. Either way, all calculators are VERY approximate and only ever been starting point. Pick a calorie intake, try it for a couple of weeks, and then adjust it depending on results. I'd probably try starting on more like 2500 kcal based on the limited information you've given, and assuming you are already weight training.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much about accurate calorie tracking at your stage, Aim for around 3000 calories and take it from there...to gain 43lbs means you will put on some fat...don't worry about bf%...eat big and start doing compound lifts as heavy as you can...deads. ...squats....etc.

How old are you btw?


----------



## Demented Intent (Feb 19, 2011)

At your weight I would just eat what you can, if your not full then eat, train hard and heavy and you'll gain. Personally wouldnt worry about eating massively healthy either, a bit of fat wont kill you.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bramble said:


> How old are you btw?


This is a good question if the OP ever checks back. I also quickly put his stats into a calorie calculator and the 2119 kcal figure isn't as silly as I'd first thought, so I would actually now suggest trying starting at 2300 kcal.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> This is a good question if the OP ever checks back. I also quickly put his stats into a calorie calculator and the 2119 kcal figure isn't as silly as I'd first thought, so I would actually now suggest trying starting at 2300 kcal.


 When I first started lifting, I was about the same size as the OP - 55 kilos.

I would only put on weight when my calories went over around 3,000. Young, skinny guys can sometimes have ridiculous calorie needs.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good question if the OP ever checks back. I also quickly put his stats into a calorie calculator and the 2119 kcal figure isn't as silly as I'd first thought, so I would actually now suggest trying starting at 2300 kcal.
> ...


Definitely. But equally by the looks of the Harris Benedict formula many won't, which is why I'd be tempted to start lower and increase as required. Gradually increasing food intake is also generally easier than suddenly trying to jump to a much larger food intake. On the flip side I was tall and skinny when I started and made the mistake of following advice that I needed to be eating loads to have any chance of growing, and very successfully made myself fat (eating 3500 kcal at 6'2" and 63 kg).


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> When I first started lifting, I was about the same size as the OP - 55 kilos.
> 
> I would only put on weight when my calories went over around 3,000. Young, skinny guys can sometimes have ridiculous calorie needs.


 What about skinny fat folks? I suppose you can't really eat much more than 500 calories over maintenance can you? Because if you go silly the fat gets even fatter!!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> What about skinny fat folks? I suppose you can't really eat much more than 500 calories over maintenance can you? Because if you go silly the fat gets even fatter!!!


 Studies have shown that not all of a calorie surplus ends up being stored. A percentage of it ends up getting blazed off as energy, and this percentage is highly variable. I know from years of logging & analysing my calories and my weight, that around 60% of my calorie surplus just vanishes. And no - I haven't got my maintenance figure set too low, because when I go into deficit to cut, the weight falls off pretty much as my numbers predict.

This percentage wastage was probably even higher when I was younger (I would scarfe down over 5k a day at a bodyweight of <80kg for months on end just to gain a couple of kilos). It eased off as I got older, but now I'm on gear, it's gone back up again.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Fletch68 said:


> What about skinny fat folks? I suppose you can't really eat much more than 500 calories over maintenance can you? Because if you go silly the fat gets even fatter!!!


I'd say the excess is primarily determined by how hard someone trains and how they respond to that training, not their current body fat level. Where you may find a difference though is in what someone's maintenance calorie intake is, in that someone with a higher maintenance level is more likely to have lower body fat. A major factor in many skinny ectomorphs being that way though is that they naturally don't eat very much.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Typical ectomorph simply not eating enough. Why be worrying about calories if you're a true ectomorph?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm an ectomorph and have to eat a lot of food. If you're a true ectomorph then getting lean is easy so just bulk like fvxk and cut the fat off later.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ectoblues said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I'm an ectomorph needing help for a meal plan for gains. My profile is 5ft 8' and 118-120 LBS.
> 
> ...


 To gain 43.3lbs of lean mass you will not be able to do so without also gaining a lot more than 0.3lbs of fat mass. It will also take a good length of time, several years in fact if training naturally.

I would also say that to gain muscle you need to train hard, so the overall calories you suggest will not be enough to account for the growth you want plus the energy you'll need for the training you will have to do to get it.

I'd therefore start by increasing calories by 500-600 above your current maintenance intake and make sure you train hard with a decent frequency, and reassess your rate of gain and diet every four weeks.

Diet alone won't get you 40lbs of muscle, getting training sorted is just as important here.


----------

